# How was the muzzle loader elk hunt



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I am thinking of hunting with my 54 caliber knight and hale muzzle loader next year and was wondering if it worth it. what was the report this year see alot of elk and did you kill any this year?


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Mine was fun but I did not find a spike. The snow and road conditions prevented me from going to my normal spots this year and since I could not get into them I am sure the elk were there by the thousands just giving me the bird from miles away. I did get to hunt some new locations which were interesting and I managed to find a few cows and calves. The elk have been pushed pretty hard by the time the hunt starts in November and they are very spooky, but you also have few hunters on the mountain with you, so that is nice. I will take it over the rifle hunt any day.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Had a great time and saw lots of elk but no spikes.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Saw hundreds of elk, shot my spike out of a large herd with 3 others.....saw another 10-12 while packing him out. Then again, I was miles and miles down the end of a bad nasty road, then hiked in several more. The few times I have hunted the muzzleloader, it seems that as long as there is a few inches of snow around 9,500 ft, then the elk are everywhere up there.


----------

